
Statement: CERN stands for diversity - kgwgk
https://press.cern/press-releases/2018/09/statement-cern-stands-diversity
======
kgwgk
The unacceptable slides:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_NyUhOZ8erdqU2AGZJZtNfFeA9...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_NyUhOZ8erdqU2AGZJZtNfFeA91Kefj/view)

------
ggm
What's the back story?

~~~
kgwgk
There was a Workshop on High Energy Theory and Gender (???) last week:
[https://indico.cern.ch/event/714346/](https://indico.cern.ch/event/714346/)

One of the participants presented the slides I linked to in another comment.
The presentation has been unlisted from the schedule.

